# Buy a Bible w/ raised bands?



## Stope (Dec 20, 2016)

Friends

Id like to buy a Bible with a raised bands on the spine, I like ESV, I only see a few but they are very expensive... Any recommendations:


View attachment 4699View attachment 4700


----------



## solas4me (Dec 21, 2016)

Buy a bible you like and then have it re-bound.
A great place that does excellent work is: http://www.leonardsbooks.com/
I know the family personally and have had books re-bound by them. Outstanding craftsmanship!

Justin


----------



## Stope (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmmmm thats a good thought! How much does it usually cost for that?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 21, 2016)

Stope said:


> Hmmmm thats a good thought! How much does it usually cost for that?


For example:
http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2013/10/leonards-leather-lined-rebind-of-crossway-legacy-esv.html


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 21, 2016)

Stope, that is probably the best way to go, but can be expensive, as the amount all depends on what grade and material is chosen to use for binding. Good news is will last rest of your lifetime.


----------



## mgkortus (Dec 21, 2016)

Else you could purchase this beauty:

http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2014/10/crossway-heirloom-legacy-esv-black-brown-goatskin.html

Although, still not cheap.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 21, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> Else you could purchase this beauty:
> 
> http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2014/10/crossway-heirloom-legacy-esv-black-brown-goatskin.html
> 
> Although, still not cheap.



Time is your friend. Like a lot of things, set up a watch in Ebay until something pops up in your price range.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2016)

Stope said:


> Hmmmm thats a good thought! How much does it usually cost for that?



That depends on what you want with regard to design, materials, etc. From what I've seen, it might be $70 or it might be $300+ 

With regard to buying one you like and having it rebound, make sure it has good paper.


----------

